# Original Orchestral Movie Soundtrack



## SlubberBub (Nov 1, 2012)

This is my first orchestral "movie soundtrack". I am fairly novice regarding how classical/symphonic/orchestral music is defined. Would this be classified as any or all of the above? I would like to make more music like this and don't want to come across as a moron on the subject, oh well.

Thanks,
Lead Based Toys


----------

